# I give up



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

All i try to do is stay out of my mums way.
I try to keep the unit tidy and come home at a decent time so she doesnt worry.
I tried to tell her about how much progress id made at work and how one day i'd like to transfer to melb. -cue her rolling eyes and shake of head-
Enter belittling comments, sarcastic remarks, and after its all said and done she blames me for being the rude one starts it.

I just want her to leave me the fu.k alone!!!


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

And even when im sitting in my room crying, praying for god to save me, im always the one who gets hurt. And she brings sh.t up from 5 years ago and says my aunties think im horrible as well? Its not fair. She wants me to leave her alone?

Fine. Next week im gone for all i care


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

The problem is your mom, not you. You are doing your best every day. You are better daughter, better friend and better worker anyone can ask for. You are kind to everyone and make so many people happy. You don't deserve your mothers behavior. She tries to belittle you to feel better about herself. She is too weak to criticize herself so she does this to you. You are wonderful and good person. Don't worry, you'll break free soon enough when you find the new life in Melbourne and you never have to take this again.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> And she brings sh.t up from 5 years ago and says my aunties think im horrible as well?


Stay motivated. If people doubt you, use that as energy to prove them wrong.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm sorry about that. Sounds to me that she is unhappy and is placing it on you. I have to stay out of my mom's way too, otherwise hell breaks loose. Don't give up, just go about your ways without her.


----------



## gentleloop (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this, I can relate. She seems to be abusive. Don't let it undermine you any further, it's not true. You don't deserve to suffer. Don't try to get something from her she seemingly can't give such as making her understand. I know it's not easy and that's how it often goes in families these days. It's best to go your own way and don't listen to her so you can find happyness. You can't change her, that's the usual trap. 

Stay true to yourself, we tend to take over patterns from our parents and maybe read up on how to spot narcissistic men but don't let it scare you , just be aware. 

All the best!


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

The similarities to my life are just unbelievable. It's crazy to know that someone else has experienced what I've experienced.


----------

